# Bamboo fails to install on Mac



## Phouqe (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi!
Well, my problem is; I have a MacBook Pro, and being a former PC user i'm still learning the basics. Anyway, I want to install my Bamboo pen and touch tablet, and once I install it, and I plug in the Bamboo to sync with the program it should start the installation process...but it simply says "instalation failed" it gives no reason or anything. 
Help me pretty pretty please?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving thread to Mac forum for better results: 
Try this: Wacom Forum - Wacom Europe GmbH • View topic - Bamboo installation error 4002-4005-4020 Mac


----------



## Phouqe (Mar 22, 2013)

Thankyou! I'll try that (tomorrow morning)


----------

